# New 6 week old Puppy shakes when she sleeps...



## ktsummar

We got our 6 week old Yellow Lab last night. I have an appointment to take our new puppy to the vet on Thursday but may need to take her tomorrow. I noticed it earlier when she was sleeping and she is doing it now too. Every few minutes while she is sleeping she has the like full body spasm or shake. Any ideas? Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## BoxMeIn21

Sometimes dogs shake and shiver in their sleep, it's pretty normal.


----------



## ktsummar

Thanks. I haven't owned a dog since I was a kid and they were all outdoor dogs. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## spotted nikes

Puppies make all sorts of noises and jerks/shakes movements while they sleep.

For future reference, if possible, puppies really should stay with their mom's until they are at least 8 weeks old. That is a very important time where they learn things like bite inhibition.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

spotted nikes said:


> For future reference, if possible, puppies really should stay with their mom's until they are at least 8 weeks old. That is a very important time where they learn things like bite inhibition.


Indeed. In most states it's illegal to sell a puppy before the age of 8 weeks.


----------



## cshellenberger

ktsummar said:


> We got our 6 week old Yellow Lab last night. I have an appointment to take our new puppy to the vet on Thursday but may need to take her tomorrow. I noticed it earlier when she was sleeping and she is doing it now too. Every few minutes while she is sleeping she has the like full body spasm or shake. Any ideas? Am I just being paranoid?


 
As someone else said, the pup should still be with it's mom and littermates unless it's orphaned. However what' done is done and now you and your family will have double duty to be sure this pup is healthy and well adjusted.

It sounds like it may be just dreaming, but talk to the vet about it when you take it in. Unfortunately we really can't tell you because we don't have first hand contact with the pup. Be sure you don't take her out too many places until the second set of shots, and when she is taken oiut, you minimize contact with other dogs, your pups immune system isn't what it should be right now and without immunizations she's very prone to distemper and Parvo, both can kill her within days. 

In the mean time, get her going on Bite inhibition and start training her in basic commands and Doggy Zen (it's never too early to teach her things) as well as her housbreaking. 

Here the links you'll need
The Bite Stops Here

Housetraining How To.....

Doggy Zen 

Rev Up/Cool Down 

Targeting AKA "Touch" (train your pup to ring a bell at the door when it needs to potty)

These are FREE or low cost downloads from Ian Dunbar, they contain some excellent training techniques.
http://dogstardaily.com/storefront


----------



## ashleytheboss15

oh, my goodness ! this is a relief to hear that your pup is doing the same thing !
i just got my 6 week old Lab today & my mom said she sleeps a lot cuz she's a baby, and babies sleep 90% of the time. but my pup shakes during her sleep too ! she really spazes out, i thought she was having a seizure ! it really scared me, but now i feel better knowing that pup's just dream, and their bodies do that to help bone growth ? anywhoo, it's normal


----------

